# Same Beach, Yesterday



## Frequency (Jan 23, 2011)

Visited my nearby beach yesterday evening too....

C&C as always please






































Regards


----------



## Frequency (Jan 23, 2011)

Life is not  about getting only; but giving too


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 23, 2011)

Those "catch the sun" photos are funny. 

If only the horizon wasn't slanted in 4 - that one has potential to be my favourite of the series. I'd test out what it'd look like if the persons were total silhouettes, to see if I'd like that more.


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 23, 2011)

LaFoto said:


> Those "catch the sun" photos are funny.
> 
> If only the horizon wasn't slanted in 4 - that one has potential to be my favourite of the series. I'd test out what it'd look like if the persons were total silhouettes, to see if I'd like that more.


 
:thumbup:


----------



## jaharris1001 (Jan 23, 2011)

nice work !!


----------



## peeper (Jan 23, 2011)

+ 1 on the horizons.....but that's such an easy fix....

i like the touching the sun shots as well....


----------



## jkevin (Jan 23, 2011)

love the ones with the hands, great!


----------



## RauschPhotography (Jan 23, 2011)

The last two are my favorite. Great shots!


----------



## Frequency (Jan 24, 2011)

LaFoto said:


> Those "catch the sun" photos are funny.
> 
> If only the horizon wasn't slanted in 4 - that one has potential to be my favourite of the series. I'd test out what it'd look like if the persons were total silhouettes, to see if I'd like that more.



Thank you Corrina Ma'm. I am expecting your edited image

Regards


----------



## Frequency (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank you D-B-J 

Thank you Harris 

Thank you Peeper 

Thank you Kevin 

Thank you Raush 

Regards to all


----------



## JAFO28 (Jan 24, 2011)

#3 & #5 are really cool. A couple of the horizons look a little crooked, but could easily be fixed in post. Overall I like what you've done.


----------



## Photo95 (Jan 24, 2011)

1 and 4 look awesome...!


----------



## Frequency (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you Jafo28

Thank you Photo95

Regards


----------



## Kyna (Jan 25, 2011)

I really like the last one a lot!


----------



## Photo95 (Jan 25, 2011)

i think you could sell the last one for some sort of a foundation organization....


----------



## thatfornoobs (Jan 26, 2011)

LaFoto said:


> Those "catch the sun" photos are funny.
> 
> If only the horizon wasn't slanted in 4 - that one has potential to be my favorite of the series. I'd test out what it'd look like if the persons were total silhouettes, to see if I'd like that more.



Don't get mad Frequency, but I edited the fourth picture for you as "LaFoto" suggested. Just straightened out the horizon. Darkened a little bit to make the people more "silhouettes". Nice pics, I'm jealous of where you live!


----------



## Hardrock (Jan 26, 2011)

Frequency said:


> LaFoto said:
> 
> 
> > Those "catch the sun" photos are funny.
> ...


 
Hope you didn't mind slight crop and darkened colors a little with slight sharpen. Very nice images!


----------



## Hardrock (Jan 26, 2011)

Thatfornoobs bet me to it!!!!


----------



## Frequency (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you Kyna

Thank you Photo95; i might seek some way to implement your suggestion 

Thank you Thatfornoob; i really enjoyed your rework, because that perfected the image; you can edit any of my image at any time, as you feel 

Thank you Hardrock 

Regards to all


----------



## allysontan (Jan 26, 2011)

The idea for the last pic is very cool.. though I would have cropped it differently.. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Frequency (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you Allysontan

Regards


----------



## For9Studios (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the hand pics!  I love #4!


----------



## ethan09 (Jan 27, 2011)

i like your idea of holding the sun, especially the last shot


----------



## Frequency (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you For9Studios,

I received your rework with straightened horizon; thank you so much

Regards 

#####################################################


Thank you Ethan09

..and welcome to the forum

Regards


----------



## wlbphoto (Feb 2, 2011)

very nice pictures very nice..


----------



## Mersad (Feb 3, 2011)

Really good. As others have pointed out you just need to watch your horizons. It happens to me too sometimes. I'm tilted and think that the camera needs to be tilted to make it look straight   But luckily i always catch those things (on the spot or in post), because that's the first thing i look for 
The last one is really good. I could imagine it as a poster for a movie or something like that.


----------



## Frequency (Feb 3, 2011)

Thank you wilbphoto

Thank you Mersad; actually blame the tilt on me; actually while we edit a photo we must keep monitor parallel to face; but many a time i ignore this and sit wayward with my laptop; i must take care 

Regards


----------

